# What is something you remember



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2017)

that a youngster would have no idea what it is?

How about a flour sifter, or a ration stamp.


Lets hear your thoughts.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 12, 2017)

I hated these things.  Never could use one.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm with you there, Nancy.  We HAD to use them during my engineering studies, but the first small computers came onto the scene shortly after and I never used a slide rule again.  Still have it boxed with some of my college books and notes - - -somewhere in the cellar. LOL


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 12, 2017)

A wooden darning sock egg. My Mom used one all the time to close up the holes in socks. I used one also, when we first got married.  I gave it up years ago. Socks are so cheaply made today,I guess they are called throw away socks now. Just like everything else they make today. Call me crazy but I kind of enjoyed darning socks.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 12, 2017)

A mangle iron







My mother made me iron everything on this machine.  Sheets, pillowcases, T-shirts, Dad's boxer short, etc.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 12, 2017)

Fountain pen.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2017)

Mixing yellow dye into the white margarine.

Melting blocks of bluing in hot water to add to wash load.

I did both of these for my grandmother.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Fountain pen.



I use to love writing with a fountain pen, until they leaked ink all over the place.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 12, 2017)

If you can't find your darning egg, you can use a light bulb.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 12, 2017)

Falcon said:


> If you can't find your darning egg, you can use a light bulb.



Yeah!  That's what my mother used.  I forgot about that.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 12, 2017)

Paper road maps   (Used to be free at filling stations!)


----------



## Carla (Jan 12, 2017)

Clothes pins, washline and poles. Had my granddaughter puzzled by these things! I suspect also, many have not seen ironing boards or irons!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Paper road maps   (Used to be free at filling stations!)
> 
> View attachment 34842



And Nancy, they would highlight the route to take on a long trip. I still have the four or five maps that Texaco highlighted for me when we came home from California. 1958.


----------



## jujube (Jan 12, 2017)

Rabbit ears on the TV.
Savings stamps.
Mimeograph machines.
Many dangerous (but wonderfully fun) pieces of playground equipment.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Jan 12, 2017)

Engine-driven wringer washers. My mother used one on the farm because we didn't have electricity yet.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2017)

Ice cream makers you cranked by hand. 

Those wire rug beaters that you would beat the heck out of a rug hanging over a clothes line.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 12, 2017)

Gemma said:


> A mangle iron
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My mother had one of those when I was very small.  Mostly what I remember about it is being told repeatedly to stay away from it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 12, 2017)

A 45 rpm record spindle insert.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 12, 2017)

Being in grade school and savoring the wonderful smell of a test that was just printed out on a mimeograph machine.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 13, 2017)

We use to put coal ashes on our slippery driveway in the winter. It was a steep drive.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 13, 2017)

They didn't usually crack but you had to find them before the cat did!


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 13, 2017)

MarkinPhx said:


> Being in grade school and savoring the wonderful smell of a test that was just printed out on a mimeograph machine.
> 
> View attachment 34848



I remember getting ink slung all over me by a faulty mimeo machine.  Yuck!  And it didn't come out, either.


----------



## Anita (Jan 13, 2017)

Ipana toothpaste.


----------



## Anita (Jan 13, 2017)

Learning to sew on my mother's foot pedal Singer sewing machine.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 13, 2017)

Duz 
Duz does everything, plus you get a free glass in every box.


----------



## Anita (Jan 13, 2017)

Irons made of iron that you heated on the wood stove, and used with a wood handle that clicked on to use one while the rest of them re-heated.

Starching the laundry with Faultless starch.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 13, 2017)

Speaking of laundry...    Bluing, to make the whites look whiter.  I remember Little Boy Blue brand in the bottle with the soda pop cap.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 13, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> I remember getting ink slung all over me by a faulty mimeo machine.  Yuck!  And it didn't come out, either.




I was impressed, Butterfly.  Checking your answers, it looks like you were on your way to a perfect score.  Well done!!!  And, yes, I do remember the mimeographed sheets.


----------



## Lon (Jan 13, 2017)

SLOANS LINAMENT  http://www.pharmapacks.com/products...udZYZlVEPKq942g_8sZPZxoCtZTw_wcB#.WHkwRTGQx2s

I will never forget the man on the bottle. My mother put this on my legs when I was a young kid with growing pains. It worked wonders but burned like hell.
I thought about this ancient product the other day when I had some hip pain.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 13, 2017)

We always had one of these to sprinkle the clothes with prior to ironing.

.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 13, 2017)

The kindling box.It sat outside of our old kitchen and was filled with wood for the cooking wood stove. It opened from outside and inside.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 13, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> We always had one of these to sprinkle the clothes with prior to ironing.
> 
> .



OOO!  My mother had one of those, too.  Hadn't thought about those in years!!!


----------



## farmchild (Jan 14, 2017)

Lincoln logs, paint-by-number, 'party' lines for telephones, home 'perms' (yuck, what a smell), mascara in a little red box with a teeny brush,
and last but not least; a big roof mounted rotary tv antenna that had to be turned to the southwest if you wanted to watch a program coming from Chicago !!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 14, 2017)

Angel food cake, cooling over a bottle!






https://whatwouldbettydo.com/2011/03/04/angel-food-cake/


----------



## Pappy (Jan 14, 2017)

Mention church key to a young person and they probably think you are going to unlock the church door.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 14, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Mention church key to a young person and they probably think you are going to unlock the church door.



Every now and then you can still find one of these pre-pro church keys with the square hole for turning on the gas jets used for light in the old days.


----------



## RubyK (Jan 19, 2017)

Remember the old gas station pumps? Some of them made a ding-ding noise while the gas pumped and some of them had a multicolored ball that spun around while the gas pumped.

And the service station attendant pumped the gas, washed the windshield and sometimes checked the oil gauge and radiator water under the hood.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 19, 2017)

And the hose that rang inside the station to alert attendant.


----------



## jnos (Jan 19, 2017)

I remember my mom having quite a of these "free" towels from Breeze laundry detergent.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 19, 2017)

Gee, you guys have made me feel very ancient. Of the posted item I still use Angel food cake on a bottle, treadle sewing machine, darning egg and home made socks, milk in bottles, flour sifter ,paper maps, starch, I never write with anything other than fountain pen.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 20, 2017)

Pappy said:


> And the hose that rang inside the station to alert attendant.



When we were kids we used to drive the gas station attendant crazy by running over the hose with our bicycles, LOL!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 20, 2017)

MarkinPhx said:


> View attachment 35001



LOL, licking green stamps and putting them in the books was my punishment if I didn't go to church with my mother!


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 20, 2017)

I actually found an old book of green stamps while going through one of the drawers in my mother's old desk.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 31, 2021)




----------



## drifter (May 31, 2021)

Some of my favorites already spoken for. Maybe a crank to start your car. I like the film cases
but my favorite, I think, was the slide rule, mainly because I used so often on one of my jobs 
and used one another to double check the calculator( which was unnecessary ).


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Pepper (May 31, 2021)

I found my mother's diaphragm when I went snooping.  Although I had no idea what it was, I felt it was mysterious and very personal and something to do with being a grownup.  Holding it, like, 'burned' my hand.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


Etch-a-Scetch is still around. I bought one for Collin. He loved it.

None of my grandkids know what a transistor radio is...or was. They were more shocked when I told them transistors make the world go round these days.


----------



## Pepper (May 31, 2021)

The new Etch A. S. has a pen, not knobs @Murrmurr.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 31, 2021)

Flit bug spray, It had a long metal tube with a plunger and a small can on the end. 
Wooden bushel baskets. We collected apples, leaves and many other things in those baskets. when they got old my grandpa used them when he weeded. 
Dr. Lyon's tooth powder. My dad swore by it. I tried it as a kid and almost choked to death on the stuff.
Licorice pipes. I always though they had a bitter taste.
Bonomo Turkish Taffy
White bread with stickers of tv cowboys on the end of the package.
Cartons of milk that came out of a vending machine. They didn't last long.
Ice milk which was probably ice cream companies first attempt at making a low fat healthier version of ice cream. It was terrible.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2021)

Pepper said:


> The new Etch A. S. has a pen, not knobs @Murrmurr.


Really? That sucks. Part of the fun was figuring out how to coordinate the 2 knobs to, like, write in cursive and....oh, wait.   

I guess I got lucky; the one I got Collin has the knobs.


----------



## Pepper (May 31, 2021)

I've never seen a new one with knobs!  Where did you get it? @Murrmurr


----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I've never seen a new one with knobs!  Where did you get it?


Target. It was about 2 years ago, tho.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Target. It was about 2 years ago, tho.


But try online!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 31, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Etch-a-Scetch is still around. I bought one for Collin. He loved it.
> 
> None of my grandkids know what a transistor radio is...or was. They were more shocked when I told them transistors make the world go round these days.


I had no idea Etch-a-Sketches were still being manufactured. Wow!


----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I had no idea Etch-a-Sketches were still being manufactured. Wow!


Yeah, but if it has a pen instead of the knobs you might as well get a chalkboard.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 31, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Yeah, but if it has a pen instead of the knobs you might as well get a chalkboard.


Exactly, and what young child wants a chalkboard today.

Do younger ones even know how to write anymore?


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (May 31, 2021)

Choke and throttle knobs on an old car.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Choke and throttle knobs on an old car.


*Popping the clutch* when it stalls.


----------



## Lewkat (May 31, 2021)

Roller skate keys.
Lydia Pinkham's Tonic.
Carter's Little Liver Pills.
Cod Liver Oil.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 31, 2021)

Had company visiting one day (mom and daughter) when my children were little and had rubber pants hanging up drying in the bathroom that morning.

Company's young daughter went in to use the bathroom and when she emerged she cried out in amazement over how many shower caps I had!


----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Had company visiting one day (mom and daughter) when my children were little and had rubber pants hanging up drying in the bathroom that morning.
> 
> Company's young daughter went in to use the bathroom and when she emerged she cried out in amazement over how many shower caps I had!


awww. That's pretty cute.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 31, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> awww. That's pretty cute.


It was cute, and once I informed the girl that they weren't shower caps, we had a good laugh.


----------



## win231 (May 31, 2021)

DaveA said:


> I'm with you there, Nancy.  We HAD to use them during my engineering studies, but the first small computers came onto the scene shortly after and I never used a slide rule again.  Still have it boxed with some of my college books and notes - - -somewhere in the cellar. LOL


Peter Noone (Herman's Hermits) said
Don't know much about geography
Don't know much trigonometry
Don't know much about algebra
Don't know what a slide rule is for
But I know that one and one is two
And if this one could be with you
What a wonderful world this would be


----------



## fmdog44 (May 31, 2021)

I adored my mom's mom to put it mildly. One day when I was 7 I snooped around in a room upstairs and found a revolver that was incapable of shooting but I did not know that. I ran downstairs to my mom and said "Grandma is a killer!" Keep in mind she was the sweetest person I ever knew and that holds true today. So mom explained why the gun was there and all was back to normal.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 1, 2021)

Winding up the old banjo style wall clock. Had to do this about every three days. I still have that clock, only it’s in pieces…darn.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 9, 2021)

I remember these garage bumps in the old 20s bungalow neighborhoods.

It was a thrifty Popular Mechanics style way of updating an old 20s or 30s garage to accommodate modern larger cars.









For some reason, I haven't noticed one in years.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jun 9, 2021)

https://doyouremember.com/93447/1960s-prices-compared-to-now


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 9, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Duz
> Duz does everything, plus you get a free glass in every box.


And in Breeze detergent there were towels. The commercials for it featured Dolly Parton and Porter Wagoner.

I also remember fun little toys in boxes of cereal and also in boxes of Cracker Jack. Once attorneys reminded us though that such things were a choking hazard, they were history.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 9, 2021)

I just had lunch in a small place that had this inside. How appropriate that I find it today!


----------



## RubyK (Jun 9, 2021)

My parents had a radio like this. 1940 Crosley Tube Radio.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 9, 2021)

Bakery Truck


----------



## RubyK (Jun 9, 2021)

Clarabell the Clown




Buffalo Bob and Howdy Doody




1947 to 1960


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 9, 2021)

I’m a retired mailman and when I started, I drove one of these quite often! 






That logo though was the old eagle way back then though.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 9, 2021)

I was thinking of Howdy Doody earlier. And this came to mind -




Bozo The Clown


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 9, 2021)

During one of my first jobs, I had to use one of these and could "read" those holes.  I think it may have been Western Union.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 9, 2021)

The day’s Wall Street activity used to be reported by these things, I’ve heard.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 9, 2021)

I remember as a young man working and needing a lunch, walk into the common cafe and set my bucket on the counter. didnt even have to ask, the waitress took the bucket opened it cleaned the thermos, filled it with coffee and asked what kind of samich i liked and i said anything and got an apple left a buck fifty tip and went to work!


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 9, 2021)

oneeyeddiva, that tape looks to be 5 level baudit the same we used in the navy and I learned to read the holes, later it was 8 level ascii even number


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jun 9, 2021)

Lunch . (And darn thankful for remembering THAT!)


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jun 10, 2021)

Being an obnoxious teenager, funny, some things you never grow out of.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jun 10, 2021)

RubyK said:


> Clarabell the Clown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you know Caribe'll the clown was also Captain Kangaroo?


----------



## Pappy (Jun 10, 2021)

I remember working my ass off loading bales of hay on a wagon. I had one of those hooks that help grab the bale. Never got rich at 50 cents an hour and lots of lemonade the farmers wife made for us.


----------



## 911 (Jun 10, 2021)

To pull my zipper up after putting on my pants. Nothing like walking around for a half of a day and meeting several people and finally someone tells you to "zip it."


----------



## RubyK (Jun 10, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> Did you know Caribe'll the clown was also Captain Kangaroo?


Yes. I read that the other day online when I was searching for Clarabell pictures.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 11, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> During one of my first jobs, I had to use one of these and could "read" those holes.  I think it may have been Western Union.
> 
> View attachment 168528


I believe that was a Model 19 tape cutter. We still had those around in the early 1960's. One of my early training schools was as a repairman for the replacement Model 21 series of equipment. @cdestroyer


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 11, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> The day’s Wall Street activity used to be reported by these things, I’ve heard.


When I was looking for the type of ticker tape machine we used, I saw lots of photos similar to what you posted that were labeled Stock ticker tape machines.


----------



## oldman (Jun 11, 2021)

Flying by using a stick and rudder.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 12, 2021)

Going down creaky wooden stairs to the toy department at our Grants department store. Plastic wrapping wasn’t being used yet and you could actually touch the toys.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 12, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


Hey!  I had a couple of these View-Masters over the years when I was young.  I remember having pictures of the Grand Canyon and also photos of Hollywood stars.  I seem to remember Marilyn Monroe and Jane Mansfield.  As a little country boy, I was pretty impressed.  You pulled the lever down and a new picture appeared.  Pretty big deal in the 1950s for a country kid.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 12, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> Hey!  I had a couple of these View-Masters over the years when I was young.  I remember having pictures of the Grand Canyon and also photos of Hollywood stars.  I seem to remember Marilyn Monroe and Jane Mansfield.  As a little country boy, I was pretty impressed.  You pulled the lever down and a new picture appeared.  Pretty big deal in the 1950s for a country kid.


We had a couple of View-Masters in our home when I was growing up, and there was everything from Disney, to a host of other images.

Definitely one of the best toys I remember.


----------



## chic (Jun 12, 2021)

The milk delivery truck. Do you folks remember these? We still had home delivery in glass bottles when I was little.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 12, 2021)

chic said:


> The milk delivery truck. Do you folks remember these? We still had home delivery in glass bottles when I was little.
> 
> View attachment 168914


I totally remember milk delivery and milk trucks, Chic!

I remember the trucks that the men drove had slide doors in them, which they kept open almost all of the time, because it enabled them to get in and out on either side of the truck, and all were so friendly.

We always waved to them when they drove by, and aside from a little toot-toot on the horn, sometimes they'd stop and talk with us kids for a few minutes.

Brings back such warm memories to a time when life was more laid-back and relaxed, and people were less stressed. Reminds me of life in Mayberry (think Andy Griffith), or Cabot Cove (think Murder She Wrote).

There's a lot to be said for those old days, and it tells us a lot as to how employment today has changed and upset the fundamentals of family life as you and I knew it. There was balance back then, and it showed in how content, friendly, and caring people were.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 12, 2021)

To dovetail into Chic's, post on milk trucks and delivery, I remember Diaper Service & Delivery.

We didn't have it in our home with my baby siblings, but other neighbours did, and when I worked as a mothers helper for a foster-care mom that lived down the street from us in my teen years, the mother occasionally signed up for diaper service and delivery when she had multiple little ones in her care, because she couldn't keep up with all of the washing and drying.

Twice weekly the diaper service truck would come by and pick up the dirty diapers (diaper pail and all) and leave a fresh clean sanitized diaper pail full of freshly laundered diapers inside.

My guess is it was more economical than Pampers at the time, because the mother was on a tight budget. A happy-medium between traditional home-laundering and the cost of disposables.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 12, 2021)

I remember the pumping sound our old water pump made while pumping water from the well house.



I remember the crackling and popping sound certain wood made in the old stone fireplace in the living room.



I remember the steady clacking on the wheels of the train I would take to Utica to visit my Dad. The noise the steam whistle made as we approached each small station on the way.



At a difficult time in my life, I remember the strange noises my grandpa would make when he came home drunk. It was very scary at the time but as time went on, he stopped drinking and turned into one sweet guy. I love you grandpa. RIP



I remember the frogs singing in harmony when we stayed at camp at Plymouth Reservoir. The bass frogs would start and then the tenors chimed in and later the peepers started their two cent worth. The hoot, hoot of the old owl always added to the fiasco. I would lie there and try to identify each sound.



I remember the sound when you opened a glass bottle of soda on the openers that screwed to the wall. Pop, sizz and a big gulp. I wonder how many people today know what a church key is?



I remember the sound of kicking the can made under the street lights on Gold St. We boys would play this game many a night until our moms would call us in.



I remember the moans and groans in the movies us kids made when the cowboy hero kissed his gal. We did not want to see that mushy stuff. After all, he was our champion along with his horse. I remember the giggling us boys made at the Abbott and Costello movies or Ma and Pa Kettle.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 18, 2021)

We had all kinds of super hi tech stuff when I was a kid-
But I doubt today's kids would know what a computer punch card was.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 21, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> We had all kinds of super hi tech stuff when I was a kid-
> But I doubt today's kids would know what a computer punch card was.
> View attachment 169740


I remember!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 21, 2021)

There is a lot of truth in this.  I remember my mother telling me that about everything from ice cream to bologna.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 21, 2021)

My mom was a great cook , on top of the stove. But she just couldn't bake things. She was also cheap. Sugar was expensive, so she skimped on recipes. I remember she made cookies. They were hard slabs of  this glassy stuff. I'm not talking "crunchy", I'm talking hard, like ceramic tile. And really, how many cookies reflect light like a mirror? Nobody ate them. NASA uses them for heat shields, and they never wear out. No matter what went into the oven, it came out not so good- like Thanksgiving turkeys. They were always a tad overdone, like this side of charcoal. My mom was cheap. She made Kool Aid, skimping on the 'expensive' sugar. Kool Aid, with out the sugar is sour as hell. So, as a kid ,I avoided Kool Aid, till I tasted other's drink, and it was sweet.


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 21, 2021)

Gee, I forgot what I was gonna say.


----------



## oldman (Jun 22, 2021)

A pilot never forgets his or her very first solo flight. I had flown with my instructor for 23 hours before taking it up by myself. It wasn't fear that bothered me, instead it was pure nervousness. My mouth was so dry, I couldn't have spitted even if I had wanted to. The last words my instructor gave me was to remember my training. 

On the day of my solo and at my instructor's suggestion, I had gotten to the airport earlier than usual to take a kind of test flight in the simulator It did help because the flight in the sim went well and gave me a boost of confidence. Thank you, Mr. Traber.


----------



## Elsie (Jun 23, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Fountain pen.


I was my sister's Maid of Honor.  Had to sign a marriage form afterwards with Pastor's fountain pen.  He was not a happy camper when I did, because in my struggle to hold my hand steady to sign my name I had to press down hard as I wrote--and I split the tip of the pen.   The Pastor managed to say nothing about it at the time.  (While I "died" of embarrassment.)  

Thank goodness for ballpoint pens.


----------



## Elsie (Jun 23, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> We had all kinds of super hi tech stuff when I was a kid-
> But I doubt today's kids would know what a computer punch card was.
> View attachment 169740


One of my office jobs for Oscar Meyer was as a key punch operator in cards like the above.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 23, 2021)

I remember these -





Ice Cream Bikes


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 24, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> Hey!  I had a couple of these View-Masters over the years when I was young.  I remember having pictures of the Grand Canyon and also photos of Hollywood stars.  I seem to remember Marilyn Monroe and Jane Mansfield.  As a little country boy, I was pretty impressed.  You pulled the lever down and a new picture appeared.  Pretty big deal in the 1950s for a country kid.


Yeah, I had a View Master and * 2 discs. *I mean how often can you look at the same 8 pics.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 24, 2021)

*Hearing the National Anthem after Johnny Carson.*


----------



## Tom 86 (Jun 24, 2021)

I remember gas was 13¢ a gallon at my dad's station in the early late '40s & '50s  He had the glass top hand pump on the side then let it drain down into the car's tank.   It was a full-service station where we washed all windows, checked oil & tire pressure along with radiator fluid. 

Course being almost 86 I have lots of good & bad memories of times gone by.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 24, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Yeah, I had a View Master and * 2 discs. *I mean how often can you look at the same 8 pics.


2 pics and 8 pics? Boy, did you ever get jipped! 

Two discs should have rewarded you with 28 images to gaze in wonder over. 

28 images... WOW! We couldn't even count that high! LOL!


----------



## Gaer (Jun 24, 2021)

The Iron Curtain and
 crawling under the school desks toprotect us from the atomic bomb.


----------



## timoc (Jun 24, 2021)

What is something you remember?​
Always, always, always to make sure I'd turned the tap (faucet) off in the kitchen, my wife, when we were 200miles away from home and she'd say, "Did you turn the tap in the kitchen off, Tim?"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 24, 2021)

timoc said:


> What is something you remember?​
> Always, always, always to make sure I'd turned the tap (faucet) off in the kitchen, my wife, when we were 200miles away from home and she'd say, "Did you turn the tap in the kitchen off, Tim?"


Did you reply, "_what tap, dear, you don't allow me in the kitchen_".


----------



## Frogfur (Jul 1, 2021)

Pappy said:


> that a youngster would have no idea what it is?
> 
> How about a flour sifter, or a ration stamp.
> 
> ...


S&H Green Stamps.


----------

